# IUI Success Question



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi all, I just have quick Q about success rates for IUI. I know that they are quite low and I have seen how many some of you all have had - but I just want to know, if you say you have had IUI, do you mean all the way to insemination or may some of these been cancelled? I am trying to be positive as I am on my first one and everything so far has gone to plan and the insemination will happen. Also, I would love to hear from anyone who has only got a hostility problem and everything else is ok who is doing IUI and what experiences you have had with it.

Love Jen  x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Jen. I think IUI success rates are linked to age and at 29 your eggs are hopefully in good shape. I conceved via donor IUI (second cycle using injectables) at aged 27, and the clinic pretty much told me they expected me to be successful at my age. I think success rates using injectables are also significantly higher than natural or Clomid type cycles. Sperm quality is also important, but I guess you already know that bit  Both of my cycles went to insemination, and the only difference between the 2 (follicle quality, quantity - 2, 1 one on each side, etc was identical both times) was the insemination itself. The first time it hurt like mad, but the second was totally painless. I was told by the clinic that if insemination is timed perfectly then it is usually (but not always) painless as the cervix opens a little at ovulation, and this allows the catheter to enter the uterus with ease. Best of luck with your insemination and 2ww. I hope the outcome is positive. Hugs. J x.


----------



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi J,

Thanks for your message!

I do feel positive, although today I am now very frustrated! I have absolutely no symptoms now and would be due on today or tomorrow - tomorrow is testing day but I have been reading that it's quite likely that the Cyclogest will delay my period anyway - I only have two more to take which will be tonight/tomorrow morning.

My actual insemination was completely painless so  from that point of view! I had two eggs, 18mm and 17mm at the last scan, before which I had just had another 150iu gonal-f and followed it with another, so I guess they would have been bigger by then as well anyway. Sperm quality - 30m in the 1ml after washing, 95% motility - increased amazingly all due we think to the no alcohol for two weeks and the vitamins c and d that my dh had taken for a couple of months 

What was your experience of the cyclogest? This waiting is terrible, the 2ww has been fine up until about Saturday and now I just need to know, one way or the other - we have the drugs all ready for the next cycle so if's negative I just want AF to come NOW!!!!

Jen xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Jen. Wow, it's exciting and nerve wracking all at the same time isn't it! The progesterone pessaries I used (can't rmember what they were called - probably cyclogest though?) made AF late on the first unsuccessful cycle by about 4 days - horrible! Second time around (which was a great success) I used a HPT the day before I went for my blood test. Apparently, the HCG injection you had for ovulation will be gone from your system after 9 days. I had a faint, but definitely positive result on the HPT and did 3 more just to be sure! Bloods were strongly positive the following day. So, if you really can't wait .... A HPT will only give you a false negative, not a false positive at this stage. As far as PMT symptoms went. First cycle I had them (obviously), but they were different because of the progesterone (ie, sore boobs, etc. that I don't normally get), and second cycle I got sore boobs becase I was pg, so can't advise you there. You know your own body and what it's like when AF's due  Keep me updated. I feel really positive for you and am keeping everything crossed. At least you're ready to go again if it doesn't work out, so that will help you through. Good luck  xxxx J.


----------



## kizzi10000 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hi Jen

Just to give you a bit of hope - I've had 2 pregnancies, 1 child, and both times I conceived on the 2nd cycle. The first was naturally and the second with clomid. I feel really lucky as I was told I should get pg within 6 cycles.

both times I had the sperm inserted in the cervix instead of the uterus.

I hope evrything goes well and wish you the best of luck

Kim
x x


----------



## Tah (Feb 21, 2003)

HI Jen
J
Just wondering how you got on last night? Are you having another go at IUI ?

Well we are going for our third attempt at iui this month so I am hoping that hubby doesnt get a cold and I feel ok. The pevious 2 he had a cold and then I had a cold on the 2nd.

Chat soon
Tracey


----------

